# Felt Chasm (06) oder ...



## [email protected] (10. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich mÃ¶chte mir ein preiswertes BMX zulegen,mit dem man viel SpaÃ haben kann.
Komm aus dem Freeridebereich und mÃ¶chte,mit Hilfe eines BMX, neues Tricks erlernen.
Was haltet ihr von dem Felt Chasm oder einem aus dem Hause Wethepeople.
Oder wÃ¤re was ganz anderes zu empfehlen.
Budget: -300â¬
thx for help


----------



## Son (10. April 2007)

suchfunktion und HIER nachschaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (10. April 2007)

Da verkauft gerade jemand sein Bike:  klick


----------



## jimbim (11. April 2007)

solche threads löschen bitte


----------



## Hertener (11. April 2007)

@jimbim: Gelöscht gehört der Thread, in dem jemand einen Link zum Download einer exe-Datei setzt, und anschließend darauf hinweist, dass sich dahinter ein Virus versteckt. Solch ein Thread ist mal mega Gagge und gehört gelöscht, bzw. der Link bearbeitet. Scheint die Mods hier aber irgendwie nicht im geringsten zu stören... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## jimbim (11. April 2007)

ich mein jeder 2. thread ist ein " soll ich mir bike x oder bike y kaufen????"


----------



## Marzokka (11. April 2007)

Wenn, dann kein Felt - FIT AM oder Eastern Traildigger, wenns WTP sein soll: WTP Nova oder Bold.


----------

